# recessive red



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

in our area many breeders working on recessive red beauty homers. they call teh (full color recessive reds). some times spread may change pattern or body color. my question is ... How can I know it's recessive red from tail or other body marks and it is not ash or opals.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

yellow not red.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dark flights and tail compared to ash red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup like henk said, Ash red have grey flights and tail, Rec red have red in tail and flights, Rec red expression can vary so sometimes a poor rec red on blue may look like an ash red but not very often.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Poor recessive reds rarely look like ash-reds, in my opinion. Ash-red does not bleed through blue tinges, while poor recessive reds do. 

Here is a picture of a poor recessive red I used to own. Notice the 'blue' in the tail and undercarriage.









Ash-reds are rarely so dark that they have dark flights, as Henk said. 

The beauty homers in the picture seem to light to be recessive red (at least for any show standard rec reds of other breeds), and yet too dark to be recessive red dilutes? Anyone else have an opinion? Are these pale?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder if it is the pic. At my office computer they appeared quite red while at my home computer later in the day they appear yellow (recessive red dilute). However, the basil in the background looks a little unnaturally colored also.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

the very top picture and the bird on the left do look yellow. Ill try to put some pictures up of my poor rr up tomorrow to show some. Mine really primary show it in the tail.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are recessive yellows. Ash-yellow underneath.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

why do you figure they are ash yellow based.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all for your reply,

becky, what you mean Ash-yellow underneath?

I'm not sure about these 2 bidrs but I think they look like RR




​


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Becky - I agree due to the lack of blue leaking through its possible they are ash yellow underneath but you cannot possibly be certain of that based on a picture.

Rudolph, What I should have said is to the untrained eye a poor rec red on blue could be mistook for an ash red.


----------



## ReneeB (Jul 19, 2012)

Can somebody please tell me how to start a new thread? I've looked and can't find and I have a pigeon at my house with a green band on it's leg that I would love to get back to it's owner. It's come to my house twice and now I am taking care of it. I'm in Kirland, Wa. Any help would be great! Much appreciated!

Renee


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I figure they are ash-yellow underneath because most with blue underneath show the blue. What breed did they mix into GBH to start this color project? If these are indeed RR based "ribbon tails" that is definitely not the best way to go. You'll want to use lebanon bronze on smokey ash-red t-patterns to get a good red (or gold) color with white ribbon and flight "lacing".

Oh, nevermind. I just realized they are simply making RR and RY GBH and not ribbontails.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

In my experience recessive reds with blue (spread) underneath do not look like what was called "poor" recessive red. I suspect that heterozygous rec. red combined with bronzing genes would look like a poor recessive red.
Also an ash red with some form of bronze (kite?) could resemble that look i.m.o.

Maybe the presence of spread is important for the quality of rec.red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Rudolph. I was at a fanciers loft and saw some ash red pale birds, Very similar to the colour of these GBH's. I managed to convince him to lend me a reduced that he believes is also pale or atleast carrying it due to its parentage, Should be interesting to cross into my racing homerss - First year racing this year so looking forward to trying to get some colours out racing in the nearish future too.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

ReneeB said:


> Can somebody please tell me how to start a new thread? I've looked and can't find and I have a pigeon at my house with a green band on it's leg that I would love to get back to it's owner. It's come to my house twice and now I am taking care of it. I'm in Kirland, Wa. Any help would be great! Much appreciated!
> 
> Renee


I would post this in lost/found. There is some information there on how to find owner.


----------

